# The Never Ending Story



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Continue the story with a single sentence.

It was cold, darn cold, the sun was minutes away from rising as I gathered my slingshot and ammo, preparing to head out for the morning hunt.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

A thick eerie haze floated effortlessly just above my ankles like a curtain being lowered upon the final act, and I knew then, that I had to bring more than one slingshot.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

But which slingshots would I choose, I had such a large collection, and then it hit me.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

My starship 'aint gunna fit in my pocket, dam!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

But did I need it to be pocket able, could I carry it with one hand, would I need my hands where I was going ?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

After much deliberation, I decided I would construct a crude sled from fallen branches to pull my entire collection along with me.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

But....on second thought.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

What if I dropped any? I would be devastated to lose any of my catapults.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

This hunt was one of the most important of my life, me and my son had not eaten in 3 days and I really needed to put something in the bag.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I knew there was a rabbit warren nearby. Would I risk the ammo trying to bag a few rabbits?


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I figured enough was enough, it was time to get on the trail and get this hunt on it's way as I'd taken enough time dicking

around, pondering what to do next, and I was burning daylight.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

So I loaded up the ruck sack with as much slingshot gear as possible and headed for the bush. Clutching a picture of Emma Stone in his hand, he braves the dusty windy conditions as the hot sun beats down upon his brow. The kookaburras chant their laughter as our hero trudges forth in search of the feral rabbit.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

With wild eyes, the vegetarian hunter sees a rabbit, and realises it has stolen a carrot and is about to eat it!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

With lighting bolt reflexes, he loads a hefty lead ball into the pouch and brings his slingshot up and into full draw.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

He releases the shot.
But he forgot to twist AND tweak.
He misses the carrot and hits the rabbit's paw.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

The poor bunny limps away leaving a blood trail in its wake, headed North towards the forest of enchantment.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

The Forest of Enchantment! I shuddered at the thought of going in there.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Legend has it, any who venture into the Forest of Enchantment, will be met with great inconveniences.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Great inconveniences such as a**holes holding up the line at the gas station for lottery and scratch offs, except there are no gas stations in the enchanted forest......but seriously it's that bad!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You think back to the times we did have gas stations and lotteries and fondly miss the mayhem of society before it all went to pieces.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

With what clarity hindsight allows the contemplation of our follies, sitting beneath the giant cap of this mutated mushroom.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

The shade it provided was glorious but the flesh of this fungi was beginning to turn my stomach upside down.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Besides, I was hungry, time to get on with the hunting, that pot wont fill itself.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

but my thirst is more overwhelming. so i drink my 12 pack of beer instead.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

My mind prancing between bouts of hallucinations & drunken self-loathing, I hear a sound....


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

A sound that can only be described as a horrid screeching death rattle coming from my left leg.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

There's that sound again. Spinning my head around, I see a large plump rabbit emerge from the hedge and begin to chew the head off a large thistle.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Blood spews as the rampaging plant of thorns is mowed down by the ravenous lagomorph, it's passionate wont for attention finally satiated.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Satisfied that another weed has met its demise, the rabbit sits back and begins preening itself, oblivious to the large stone soon to be racing towards its head.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

While preening itself, the rabbit was horrified to discover a tick burrowed into its flesh.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Our hero, being the magnanimous spirit he is, spots the fearsome tick upon the body of his intended prey, and launches a projectile with the grace and accuracy of Robin Hood himself, and thwarts the ticks evil bllood sucking intentions with a clean strike, whisking the beastie away. "I'll be stuffed" he thinks at the shot he has just made.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

As a reward for the heroic shot, the rabbit presents himself to be eaten and in a most gracious display of thanks, the rabbit begins peeling its skin/fur away from itself, exposing its tasty meat.


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

Cor! Ready skinned rabbit.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

....whales the beast, aware, as he is, of his own succulence...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Binding my meat by the back legs, I hook it to my belt and go in search of more targets.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I walked to a nearby pond and gathered some water in the old canteen my pops had given me.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Noticing some nice fat trout swimming in the stream, I began to look around for a suitable branch to fashion a crude arrow for some sling bow fishing.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

There, to the NW corner was a clump of bamboo and oddly enough, a bamboo cutting board...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

But I see...so I climb out onto the larger limb overhanging the water, which is sporting I believe, no better branch for an arrow than I have ever seen.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The large branch appeared worthy of my weight and I was nearing the arrow branch that got me all excited inside, and as the larger branch wasn't as favorable of my weight as I expected.....


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

... I quickly looked for something else to grab onto, without much success.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

A crack, a snap, the grim realization that that a quick dip was inevitable. "Bollocks" he thinks, this is no time for a dip. With a loud splash, a perfect cannonball into the pool, right next to a nice trout. The wave slings the fish upon the bank. Jingoes, Hwrak ponders upon his good fortune. Again the kookaburras chime in. "You're next you little pile of dung" he thinks. Reaching the shore he opens his rucksack to retrieve a catty, only to find the bird gone. "Crap, you little turd, we will meet again." He strings the fish along with the bunny and off to fin more game.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

When out of the blue...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ominous storm clouds, so dark they cast total darkness upon the land, began to roll in with a ferocious velocity never before seen.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

A foul smell wafts through the valley, pushed by the furious storm.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

But then, A 15 point buck runs 20 yards in front of me... Should i use my chief aj HFX Or seal sniper?


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

Er. Er. Er......... I,m going to use...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

My brain starts functioning again and I realize I have no arrow to take my game. Admiring the majestic beauty of the creature I turn and move on.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

The foul stench follows me.... as if it's...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

....it was the essence I encountered when rounding the corner in the city on the hottest of days and bumped into that nasty, dirty, homeless man's stancky body and breath of decay.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

The man asked me how powerful my slingshots are, And i said..


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

"You can tell me!" I proclaimed, loosing upon him a steel ball.

"Didn't think I'd notice your rabbit ears, did you?" I asked rhetorically.

Good eating that man rabbit was, tasted a bit funny though.


----------

